# Barnes lake/marsh



## stubby (Nov 28, 2004)

Has anyone started fishing Barnes lake/The Marsh yet? Heard the NR netted these water holes this fall and there are some big pigs in there.I can't wait to sink a line in the home lake.
ps... L.O.W. is finally freezing over.Talk has it that some places may let out the wheelers and sleds by next weekend. Glad the waters hard finally!


----------

